# 1st time here & start ICSI soon



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself.  Its my 1st time here. The website is very nice and i hope i will find some useful information & support here. I am 33, we`ve been trying for ababy for 4 years., so will start ICSI treatment in fact i will start taking nasal spray tomorrow (a bit nervous)...


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome! Good luck with your cycle.   You might find the 'During treatment' board helpful. I know I did for my first cycle.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,
I'm Lisa and like you I'm about to start my first ICSI cycle too.  Start taking injections on Tuesday, seems like a great board for loads of advice, I think it will help to keep me sane over the coming weeks.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

yeswecan, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Congrats on starting your treatment cycle. You'll find loads of people here to help aupport you through this.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## Sam001 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wishing you lots of luck - I am a few days ahead of you by the sounds of it.  

I was worried sick like you but I was given some great advice about all the drugs - don't be scared of them they are magic and they are the wondeful tools to get you what you want the most!  

I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi yeswecan!

How was your first sniff? It tastes horrible, doesn't it! 

As Caz said, there's a cycle buddies board. Why don't you join the April/May board?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190930.210

As I mentioned to Sam001, there's lots of us on there but don't be put off. Just post an introduction and take it from there. You'll find lots of us going through it, so we can compare notes and boost each other when we wobble.

Good luck! Oh you need some bubbles! 

  

xxx


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Dear girls,
Thank you so much for your messages!!!! I am really very grateful!!!

the 1st sniff this morning was alright, but yeh, the taste was a bit strange & also i felt so tired in the afternoon at work, but maybe its just me & because its Monday ))

anyway, thank you again and i will go and read a little bit more

xxxxx


----------



## nicola26 (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to FF

Im quite a newbie myself and am going for ICSI - have to start with the injections though.  this is a really good site, my hubbie is even going to join for the mens board.  its great that they have a board for men, maybe you could get your hubbie to join, its good that they can talk also as men just seem to bottle everything up !

good luck with your cycle xx

nicky


----------



## Franklin1983 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, Im new also and going for my first appt for ICSI

Have you already had your furst appt?

J


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

starfishtigger - thank you!  Hope to chat to you too.  I agree everyone is so friendly here and supportive. This is so important...

nicola26  -  that`s a good idea! i will deifnitely ask him if he wants to join

Franklin1983  - Yes, i had my 1st appoitnemnt a week ago & started sniffing nasal spray synarel. 

All the very best to you all and Good luck!

xxx


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Yeswecan,
I am waiting to start my icsi treatment in about 3/4 months so I will follow your progress if you don't mind .I wish you success  
Take it easy
Minimoo x


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Minimoo - of course i don`t mind! by all means! thanks you & good luck to you too. 
xx


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Hiya girls,

sprinsunshine - thanks & good luck to you too! 
sweetdreams73 - that`s really interesting, i will definitely try this!  ]
see you in "Cycle buddies" 
xx


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello yeswecan,

Mind if I join your thread?

Looks like we have a very similar cycle.  This is my first IVF/ICSI cycle and I am at Hammersmith.

I am now on stiming day 8 - tomorrow is my day 9 scan where I will know how many follies I have.  Very nervous!

Hope all is going well with your TX.

Babyflint x


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi babyflint!

my 8th day of taking "Menopur" is today and i will also have scan tomorrow! I am very nervous too!  

Good luck to you!
x


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello again,

Scan went well, only have 4 follies but all of good size - 12 - 21mm.  EC is booked for Friday - I'm more nervous now!

How did you go?  Hope all went well.  

babyflint
xxx


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Good evening Babyflint!

yes, i was told that i am responding well, but i don`t know the follicules size and the qtyunfortunately .....  ( i haven`t asked and nobody told me), The midwife did measure them & just said that they are small but everything is ok, they will grow & it was decided not to increase my drugs dosage o i keep sniffing & injections for now. i saw them on the screen and some of them were small (i think definitely smaller than 21mm) but just one was really big (to my mind i am only guessing ). Next scan on Friday so i will ask them everything .


good luck with your EC    !
xxx


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello there!

Looks like the scan went well then, day 8 is still early, you probably have a couple more days of drugs so those follies will hopefully grow nice and juicy for your EC.  It's good to hear that your dosage won't be increased - means you are on track.  

Keep me posted!

EC for me tomorrow - took the hcg injection last night - got really nervous and hands starting trembling so had to call DH to push the syringe.  I have done all the injections myself bar the first two as DH has been away on business and I didn't want to bother anyone else with the responsibility.  I found it easier to self inject and carried on! 

Anyway, need to keep head clear for tomorrow - it's going to be an early morning - leaving home at the ungodly hour of 5.30am.  Can't wait for a lie in on Saturday!

Have a good few days yeswecan and I'll update when I can.

Good luck in the meantime...    

babyflint xxx


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello yeswecan,
Glad to read all is going well with you.How has the whole process been for you so far?Has the injecting been ok?I send you loads of good luck and will continue to follow your progress.I have my laparoscopy booked for the 8th june so hopefully will be starting icsi soon after if everything goes ok.
Keep healthy
Minimoo x


----------



## bluebabe (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have just started my second cycle of icsi, not sure of all the abbreviations yet, looks very complicated!  Symptoms are starting to kick in now, hot flushes etc, but s'pose everyone is different.  had reiki today and feel really relaxed.  looking forward to good advice and getting cheered up!


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

hi girls!

sorry couldnt reply earlier. 

babyflint: - how was your EC?
Minimoo: everything is ok. thank you and good luck to you too!
Bluebabe: - hope you are feeling better soon

can`t stop my DH missing me sorry


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello yeswecan,

Sorry for the late reply.

EC on Friday went well - was pretty easy actually as the sedative they gave me knocked for six and I woke up after all the fun was over!!  So from the four follicles - two eggs were collected.  On Saturday morning we got "the call"...only one egg had fertilised so DH and I had a very sad start to the day 

We were back at the clinic on Monday (18 May) for our ET - thankfully the embie has divided well to 8 cells and was graded of good quality which was an absolute relief for us both - chances at the moment couldn't be slimmer but still hanging on in there.

ET was fine - a little uncomfortable but fine.  I am now at home resting (actually getting bored off my face!) and slowly working my way through the dreaded 2WW.  We are testing on Sunday 31st May which seems years away.  Thank goodness I am back at work tomorrow - never been so glad to get back to work before  

Slowly symptoms have started to appear - bloated tummy and small pains "down there" which are very similar to AF pains - I just hope the witch stays away for a while to give us a chance.  Implantation is expected to happen in the next few days so fingers crossed.  I am pouring a tonne of milk down my throat to help things along and watching what I eat to have the best chance of getting preggers.

Hope everyone else is well and for you yeswecan - hope the scan goes OK this Friday!  

Babyflint xxx


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello Babyflint, 

now its my turn to say sorry for the belated reply. 

had my EC & ET done and 1 egg was transferred. Initially at hospital told it would be 2 but according to  new regulations for hospitals in the Midlands only 1 egg can be transferred if of good quality & dependant on the woman`s age. In my case egg development improved from time of arrival to time of ET, s instead of 2 only got 1 which was a bit of a dissapointment. The other dissapointing thing was no one had told us of these new regulations! 

Now just got to wait and see. Haven`t got any symptoms. Trying to drink lots of fluids as recommended. 

Hope you are alright. Will keep visiting the site and keep you informed.

Good luck!
xxx


----------



## genevieveveve (May 10, 2009)

hi everyone

just had a very quick appointment with mr balen in leeds and he was pretty rude and not very interested in our questions! im used to doctors being busy and rude but my husband was really peeved. gona try and get him to go on the male chat site to help him.

just finding it so hard waiting for things to happen but trying to be positive and going to acupuncture this week to try to see if it makes me less stressed! anyone else had it?

great site here, hope everyone is okay!

genevieve
xxx


----------

